
The Morning Paper on Operability - ABS
https://blog.acolyer.org/2016/09/21/the-morning-paper-on-operability/
======
ABS
The video of Adrian's session is now on youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKv2srB8z7A&list=PLK4VB0caul...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKv2srB8z7A&list=PLK4VB0cauli5wibROcQI75n18FVzkDR2B&index=13)

